# How do you know when?



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi guys,
It's been a while. Thought I'd check in with the peeps I know that have the experience. One of my 9yo labs (Sophie) has just been diagnosed with bone cancer. (osteosarcoma) She had an torn acl a few years ago and the tumor is in the left front leg. The vet said she wouldn't do well with amputation because she is weak back there so we have decided to treat the pain with tramidol and do our best to keep her comfortable. This will be a difficult loss for us but, those dang dogs just don't live as long as we want them to do they. My question is for any of you that have had a dog with this issue. When will we know it's time? I don't want her to go thru the bone breaking that I have heard can/will happen.

Thanks for taking the time to read,

Dick


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Pm me your email address I will send you something to consider trying, its a word doc with an antioxidant recipe that's worked well for me and some of my friends. It has to go as a attachment. Follwed to the letter its worked well at putting various cancers into remission.

Its not real expensive and worth a try IMO.

Very sorry your dog has this issue, one of my pointers has something similar going on right now. Darn dogs can really break your heart.

Bob


----------

